

Edward Snowden: Leaker, Saviour, Traitor, Spy? (bbc radio 4)  - ottoweibraun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03c30cr

======
lifeisstillgood
I'm up-voting, because it's aaronovitch, Rusbridger and radio 4. I know what I
am listening to in the morning

------
FellowTraveler
Saviour

